# Upgrade : STRAIGHT POWER E9 | 480W CM zu STRAIGHT POWER 10 | 600W CM



## blue-moon42 (7. April 2016)

Hallo, 

Wie die Überschrift  es bereits sagt, werde ich nächsten Monat ein Upgrade meines Netzteils vornehmen.

Eine Frage dazu : Reicht es nur den Netzteil-block zu tauschen und die Kabel weiter zu verwenden oder sollte man alles tauschen?


Gruß


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (7. April 2016)

1. Es sollten alle Kabel getauscht werden, ausser man wechselt innerhalb der Modellserie
2. Was steckst du denn alles in den Rechner das es jetzt 120W mehr leisten muss?


----------



## mgiceman311 (7. April 2016)

Das E10 500W Modell reicht auch für jede akt. Single GPU aus. Und ja, es ist besser immer die original beigelegten Kabel des NT zu verwenden...


----------



## blue-moon42 (8. April 2016)

Hallo, es kommt eine GTX 980Ti in den Rechner & mir wurde ein 600 Watt Netzteil angeraten

Intel Core i7-4770k
Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H
Crucial Sport DDR3 4 x 4 GB Dual Chanel
Gigabyte- Nvidia Geforce GTX 660Ti
ASUS Xonar DGX Audio
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W
Zalman H1
Windows 10


----------



## Körschgen (8. April 2016)

Das e 10 mit 500w reicht aus.
Wenn dann geh gleich aufs dark power 11 mit 550w watt.
Das ist noch mal besser...


----------



## Jimiblu (8. April 2016)

das 500watt reicht. und ich würd die kabel vom e 10 nehmen, so viel aufwand ist das ausbauen ja jetzt nicht


----------



## blue-moon42 (8. April 2016)

Natürlich ist der Ausbau jetzt nicht so schwer, zumindest im Normalfall, aber mein Tower-kühler ( Alpenföhn K2) ist sehr groß. Die Kabel darum herum zu legen ist machbar,aber etwas nervig.

Wenn 500 bzw. 550 Watt reichen ist es mir auch recht. Mal sehen was die Sparbüchse hergibt, den evtl doch das Dark Power 550 Watt, sonst das Andere.

Danke für alle Meldungen


----------



## target2804 (25. August 2016)

Die Kabel sind anders. Die vom E9 passen nicht ans E10. Zumindest das PCI-E Kabel nicht. Der 24pin ist fest am NT. Blieben zum Behalten eh nur 8pin für CPU und ggf. SATA


----------



## Körschgen (25. August 2016)

Ich denke er hat das Netzteil mittlerweile schon eingebaut


----------



## target2804 (25. August 2016)

Oh Gott, sorry  hab da 4.8. gelesen  Vergiss alles


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2016)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ich denke er hat das Netzteil mittlerweile schon eingebaut



Und wieder umgetauscht, als es beim Einschalten Funken geschlagen hat.


----------



## blue-moon42 (26. August 2016)

Nein habe immer noch das Alte Netzteil...Weil ich das Geld für eine neue Grafikkarte verwendet habe. Eine MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X 8G

Ein neues Netzteil kommt bei Gelegenheit noch nach, glaube aber 600Watt wären doch überdimensioniert, oder?
P.S. Macht doch nix, schön das Noch mal wer in meine Fragestellung rein geschaut hat.

Gruß


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. August 2016)

Sofern es bei eine 1070 bleibt, ja. Da reicht ein E10 500W locker aus


----------



## XBurton (26. August 2016)

PC-Bastler_2011 schrieb:


> Sofern es bei eine 1070 bleibt, ja. Da reicht ein E10 500W locker aus


400Watt reichen auch lockerst aus


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (26. August 2016)

Eigentlich schon. Mal sehen was Thres dazu sagt. Aufjedenfall kein L9


----------



## Threshold (26. August 2016)

L9? 
Klaro.


----------



## target2804 (26. August 2016)

Fürs E9 gibts 2 Umschläge, weil die unbedingt raus müssen


----------



## blue-moon42 (27. August 2016)

Okay ich danke euch nochmals
Ich werde eines mit 500 Watt nehmen, das Jetzige spinnt gelegentlich mal, der Einschalter knistert laut. Dann hört man tagelang nichts mehr. Funktionieren tut es aber noch, zumindest bis jetzt


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2016)

Entsorg den Crap, ist besser so.


----------



## blue-moon42 (28. August 2016)

Was für eine Netzteil würdet ihr den vorschlagen, muss auch kein be quiet sein?! Bin davon jetzt nicht so begeistert, wenn auch erst im Nachhinein


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2016)

Das E10 kannst du schon nehmen.
Oder du schaust dir das Cooler Master V550 an.
Das Super Flower Leadex ist schwer zu bekommen.


----------

